# CSV Application with Baby's extended visitors visa



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the forums.

i applied for a Criticall Skills Visa together with my husband. We were both on General Work Permits. We have a 7 month old baby(Born in South Africa - currently no visa) and applied for a extended visitors visa for him.

All 3 applications submitted on the 27th of May.
on 23 June - Both the CSV's are showing 
Adjudicated Application for XXXXXX has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 23-Jun-2016. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.

Baby is still saying:
Application for xxxxxx has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 27-May-2016

So we will probably collect on monday the CSV's. Jury is still out on baby's permit


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

update - collected visas today. Baby visa still pending though. Both critical skills visas where issued 4 days after we submitted - just took 3 weeks to come back to us


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

chris_mave said:


> update - collected visas today. Baby visa still pending though. Both critical skills visas where issued 4 days after we submitted - just took 3 weeks to come back to us


The general trend on this forum shows that dependent visas take a bit longer to process. My son's relative visa was issued in 3 weeks though and his initial visa (extended visitor) took about 3 months back in 2014.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> The general trend on this forum shows that dependent visas take a bit longer to process. My son's relative visa was issued in 3 weeks though and his initial visa (extended visitor) took about 3 months back in 2014.


thanks bwixie

I have emailed the DHA email addresses i got on this forum to kindly ask for my baby's permit. Need to travel and running out of time


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

chris_mave said:


> thanks bwixie
> 
> I have emailed the DHA email addresses i got on this forum to kindly ask for my baby's permit. Need to travel and running out of time


Hope they sort you out soon. Back in 2013 I traveled with my son when he didn't have a visa and when we returned he got the 3 months port of entry visa at OR Tambo. Another lady on this forum did the same earlier this year cos she had to travel urgently.
*Disclaimer:* I'm not encouraging you to do the same but it's an alternative that has worked for some who have to travel with babies for the first time while waiting for a visa.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> Hope they sort you out soon. Back in 2013 I traveled with my son when he didn't have a visa and when we returned he got the 3 months port of entry visa at OR Tambo. Another lady on this forum did the same earlier this year cos she had to travel urgently.
> *Disclaimer:* I'm not encouraging you to do the same but it's an alternative that has worked for some who have to travel with babies for the first time while waiting for a visa.


 i was considering this as well - only problem is we are not going home - planning on visiting family in the UK - now to apply for a UK VISA (visitors) while he is "illegal" here - i dont think he will get one 

maybe i will try impromptu trip to zimbabwe and then come back and apply... will give it another week or so and then see if i get the visa :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

chris_mave said:


> thanks bwixie
> 
> I have emailed the DHA email addresses i got on this forum to kindly ask for my baby's permit. Need to travel and running out of time


i got a response from DHA - email was forwarded to 2 other people to action so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

i got 2 responses from DHA and the tracking status changed on his extended visitors visa from

Application for XXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 27-May-2016.

Application for XXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 29-Jun-2016..

This is what happened to our CSV visas before the status changed to sent back to VFS. So hoping in the next day or so to get it finalised.

Will keep you posted


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

An update:

Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 04-Jul-2016. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.

not sure if the emailing helped


----------

